# Is amyone here form 3133 the algonquins...or....



## Deevey (26 Nov 2005)

Hey!! i'm Sgt. Deevey from 3133 the Algonquins and i was wondering if anyone else from there has stumbled upon this site from there. If not does anybody even know of 3133 we're also known as "Kearney army".....ne body herd of us?


----------



## Burrows (26 Nov 2005)

He stole my line.  Also asking people from your corps is easier than just posting and praying ;D


----------

